# Black Raspberry Vanilla Type Soap



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

This is a black raspberry vanilla type soap , very nice fragrance . It needs to be cleaned up yet , it is a little to soft .







I am done now honest , except for the swap soap :wink: 


Cheers 

Kitn


----------



## golden06 (Aug 31, 2009)

soooo pretty!!! I'm envious of all you swirlers! (sp??) :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Ohhhhhhh I love what you did!
Love it! Love it!
Outta this world cool!


----------



## Vic1963 (Aug 31, 2009)

WOWZEROOOOOONIE !  That is awesome !

Makes me want to do CP....instead of HP, LOL


----------



## LJA (Aug 31, 2009)

Love it.   Kind of a modified mantra?  Looks great and I've been itching to try black raspberry vanilla too.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 31, 2009)

*x*

awesome swirl there, kitn!  :shock: 

very, very pretty!


----------



## mom2tyler (Aug 31, 2009)

Very pretty Did you pour it in layers and then swirl? I was thinking of doing my candy cane soap something like that but I'm often swirl impaired!


----------



## AshleyR (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous!! How did you get it half and half like that???


----------



## Sibi (Aug 31, 2009)

What beautiful soap!!  I love the design, it's just awesome!


----------



## topcat (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a wonderful variation of the mantra swirl - really stunning and I can smell it from here!

Tanya


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 31, 2009)

it's beautiful, Kitn!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

How pretty. Can you share with us how you did the swirl?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you all 

You divide your log mold in half down the middle ( I used a dollar store cutting mat cut down ). If you have a helper it goes much better ( they can hold the divider in place) , but  it can be done alone. You split your  lightly traced soap in 1/2 , color 1 or both and pour into both halves you created in your mold . Pour up and down in the same direction and  pouring the same  amount on both sides to keep the divider in place. Then give the mold a little jiggle to get the soap evened out and let it sit for a minute . Pull the divider out slowly and evenly . Give it another soft jiggle to settle the soap . I used a wooden coffee stir stick pushed to the bottom of the mold , to pull the color from the dark into the light ending with a little curl .You can make more or less swirls as you like . That is it , in a large nutshell  :wink: 
It is a lot of fun .

Kitn


----------



## Rosey (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful kitn! Very nice. I love that it's not the "classic swirl".


----------



## rubato456 (Sep 1, 2009)

very very nice kitn!  8)  8)  8)


----------



## Bunny (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW! That is strikingly beautiful! Very unique.


----------



## holly99 (Sep 1, 2009)

Very pretty! You amaze me Kitn! What do you do with all your beautiful soap?


----------



## Deb (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh wow!  that is gorgeous!


----------



## raine (Sep 1, 2009)

Jealous of those swirls!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 1, 2009)

Very pretty kitn!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Kitn, thank you for sharing. I am going to try that sometime.


----------



## rubyslippers (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my gosh Kitn!!! That is truly amazing soap - beautiful.  Thanks so much for sharing your technique.  I've just got to try it.


----------



## Godiva (Sep 1, 2009)

MMMMMMMM - looks so lovely!!


----------



## nickjuly (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh that looks wonderful. Wish we had smell thru the computer.


----------



## Bnky (Sep 2, 2009)

WOW...Kitn that is beautiful!  I love the way you did the swirls!


----------



## alwaysme07 (Sep 2, 2009)

Now that some soap porn!


----------



## jmk7765 (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow! Wonderful! *Clapping* *Standing Ovation* 
You are the Pavarotti of soap!


----------



## soapbubble (Sep 3, 2009)

Gorgeous!  Absolutely amazing....!!!  I'd frame a pic of that and hang it on the wall....so beautiful...


----------



## Milla (Sep 3, 2009)

that is so beautiful!


----------



## Jody63 (Sep 6, 2009)

Love, Love , Love it!!! Thanks for sharing your technique. I just soaped this scent, I was a bit disappointed how much that scent changed from bottle to cp soap. It is still nice however.


----------

